

How not to log a Bugzilla Ticket (or ask for help on an open source project)  - vaksel
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=188570

======
Hates_
I cannot believe I read all that!

~~~
ctice
I feel much better now knowing that I wasn't the only one.

------
dasil003
It almost smells like a troll. If not it's a bizarre glimpse into the psyche
of a enterprise class NNPP--not just damaging code directly, but operating at
the strategic level, steering the whole organization toward the jagged rocks
of utter failure. I'll bet when it was all over, years later, he still thought
it was a fundamentally good idea.

------
alain94040
Let me start by saying that for many years I was paid to answer politely to
even the most stupid support questions.

That being said, kudos to the bugzilla team for responding in such nice terms.
Based on the title of the article, I was expecting a knee-jerk reaction from
an open source project.

Instead, I saw very constructive comments from the open source team.
Congratulations!

The weird thing is that the original requester seems sincere in his desire to
port bugzilla, line by line, from Perl to Java.

~~~
hboon
Reminds me of the time when someone asked Linus to port Git to C++.
[http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.version-
control.git/57643...](http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.version-
control.git/57643/focus=57918)

------
blasdel
What's most hilarious about this is that Bugzilla already underwent a
pointless rewrite from TCL to perl before it was open-sourced -- because "perl
was more popular" (though ironically after perl had peaked in popularity)

------
0xdefec8
Did anyone else get the feeling that it took 2 years of porting Bugzilla to
Java for the OP to figure out you don't need to install Perl to view a
website?

~~~
froo
My understanding after reading the whole thing was that he wanted to rewrite
Bugzilla in Java so that they could get a bug tracking system for governmental
use - although what specifically for (given he was referencing library of
congress) is anyones guess.

But since I would assume that the bug tracking would be an internal thing,
most likely on some internal network - why would not allowing Perl be a
concern? Especially since he was talking about devices that don't run Perl.

I'm still at a loss what devices couldn't run Perl that would be governmental
that could warrant such a big job for a bug tracking system.

The whole thing was highly confusing. I hope the guy makes a million bucks,
but I'm sure he was trying to create a complex solution rather than an elegant
solution.

------
froo
_slaps forehead_

...a clusterfuck that was 2 years in the making.

------
mattmichielsen
I've always been a big fan of the Joel on software article linked to on there:
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000069.html>

------
oomkiller
Reading this, I get the feeling that Mr. Pyeron never really understood how
BugZilla works, even though he was using BugZilla to post his comments and
tickets. Am I alone here?

